# Écran compatible PowerBook G4 ?



## bjsc (16 Août 2010)

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un saura-t-il me dire si cet écran pourrait être branché et reconnu, sur un PowerBook G4 1,67Ghz, car je ne sais pas quelles spécificités sont à prendre en compte.







Merci


----------



## Invité (16 Août 2010)

A priori t'as du DVI en sortie de ton ordi. C'est aussi le cas de cet écran.
Je crois, n'ayant pas ce genre de matériel, qu'il existe des DVI différents. Il faudra peut être un adaptateur DVI Apple/DVI (universel)
Pour ce qui est de la résolution, il y a un soft switchres je crois qui peut aider.
C'est assez vague, je sais&#8230;


----------



## bjsc (16 Août 2010)

Un peu trop vague pour moi 
Le VGA n'est pas plus universel ?


----------



## Invité (16 Août 2010)

Certes, mais ce PB n'a pas des sortie VGA !
Après, on doit pouvoir trouver des adaptateurs_ DVI (Apple) / VGA universel_ (mais ce moniteur n'a pas de VGA dispo, juste du DVI)


----------



## bjsc (17 Août 2010)

En faisant des recherches, j'ai l'impression que la sortie DVI du PB G4 15" ressemble à une sortie DVI standard.

Peut-être qu'un simple câble dvi mâle/dvi mâle pourrait convenir.
Si je peux, je regarderais la connectique de l'écran.


----------

